# [Q] hibernation stress effect - all software windows or none?



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Usually I hibernate my laptop by closing down all programs and with just desktop wallpaper screen displayed. I have a gut feeling that this puts less stress on my system (thereby increasing its life) instead of a situation in which all my software windows are open and I put my laptop to hibernate mode. Am I correct in doing this or “hibernate mode “does not care about this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It really shouldn't matter. The only thing you do when keeping problems open and putting the system into hibernation is add more items to memory for the PC to remember when booting back up.

You can do it either way without harm.


----------



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Okay. Thanks . And I make it a point that I shut down my laptop before I go to sleep at night instead of hibernation mode for Windows. 

Am I correct that one should not keep the PC in successive hibernation sessions for more than 24 hours?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You talking about two different things here. Sleep and Hibernate:
What’s the Difference Between Sleep and Hibernate in Windows?
Hibernating or Sleep doesn't matter if it is longer then 24 hours, as long as the laptop is plugged in charging.


----------

